# Chemical Free Wax...Got Any...?



## Kevin M (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm looking for some chemical free wax.Does anyone have some for sale.Only interested in uncontaminated clean wax...


----------



## gardenbees (May 8, 2005)

Good luck. I'm the only beekeeper I know that has any and I wish I had more. Theresa.


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

if you were close I might part with some its chem free.
look at it on my web site. www.geocities.com/fatbeeman


----------



## Kevin M (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Fatbeeman....i'd sure like to purchase some for my permacomb, unfortunity i'm in NY, but couldn't i pay the shipping..? I'm a new beek this past spring and have only used FGMO thus far in my hive.I hate the idea of chems in the hive or polluted wax.Thanks for your consideration...


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Kevin
I have some, but it isn't very clean, just ran through my solor melter once. 

WHat are you going to do with it?


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

If you're stuck, try foundation; it's supposed to be pretty much chemical free. Melt it down and re-use the wax.


----------



## Kevin M (Aug 11, 2006)

David, i want to melt it for dipping my permacomb. I'm planning on a couple more hives next spring and want to use all med.boxes and permacomb....How many lbs. do you have..? I guess i'd have to remelt it and clean it up...thanks


----------

